# No PrimeTime Anytime



## potsey2007 (Jun 26, 2012)

So tonight my PrimeTime Anytime did not record after 6+ months of working flawlessly. I have used only 16% of the hard drive and PTA is enabled and hasn't been touched since being set up in June. Looking in my Daily Schedule, PTA is not scheduled for any day in the future. In my timers, PTA is at the top of the list as "Daily".

I have tried disabling and re-enabling PTA and doing a factory reset without any positive results. I am at a loss right now of what else I could do and wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions before I call Dish? Thanks in advance!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There are currently reports of subs on EA due to their locals being moved around but still on 61.5 and people losing PTAT for 1 or 2 nights. Receiving the nightly download is supposed to correct. I don't recall anything you can do except wait.


----------



## potsey2007 (Jun 26, 2012)

garys said:


> There are currently reports of subs on EA due to their locals being moved around but still on 61.5 and people losing PTAT for 1 or 2 nights. Receiving the nightly download is supposed to correct. I don't recall anything you can do except wait.


That must have been it as this morning my PTA is back in my daily schedule. Thanks for the input!


----------

